# siblings



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

we have a few of our lovley dogs with the same dad zac from sylml but do any of them share the same mum? cocos doggie mum is kementari karamel katie, if so would love to see pics of your dogs xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's mummy is Rio and daddy Zac. There were 8 in the little, never managed to find any of them.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George's mum is Pepper


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There was athread where people had posted pics of their dogs mum and dad might be worth re visiting x


----------



## joannel (Oct 13, 2011)

*cocos brother?*

Hi. Today is my first day on this site and when i searchrd on sylml your post came up. If you collected coco on 27 aug i think i may have her brother. He certainly has same mum and dad and when we picked up we met a girl puppy called coco being collected later that day...sure it cant be a coincidence!! Hope you are settling well with her and she is doing well! Chester (our puppy) is lovely and quickly became part of our family. He has some very crazy playtimes but thankfully they pass pretty quickly!!


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Coco and Chester - pretty sure that I am your brother Alf - I was collected from Sylml on 3/9. I think I am a lot like Zac, my dad, as I have been described as a very jolly fellow - I am used to the M1 and would be very happy to celebrate our first birthday on 6th July at a park near you! i was one of 4 pups, a multicoloured girl, white and apricot boy and a black and tan boy - I am apricot and white! Which one are you Chester?


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

thats fab would love 2 see some pics of coco' brothers xx


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

In Sylvia's photo in the puppy pack, white cockapoo is on the left, Coco, Alfie and Chester. Attached are two recent photos of Alfie.


----------



## joannel (Oct 13, 2011)

Alfie is lovely! It's lovely to see how Chesters brother is growing! Hope you are enjoying him as much as we are enjoying Chester (who has finally started to lose his puppy teeth and so is much less mouthy these days!!). He seems to be doing pretty as we would expect for his age and loves everyone and everything he meets!!

I have tried to attach a fairly recent photo so it will hopefully work!!


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi how lovely to see coco's brothers,i think chester looks like coco.i have put some pics of coco on some of my posts,dont know if you have seen them so i will try and put some more on soon,how are your boys doing? would be good to know how big they are.Hope to talk to you again soon. xx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)




----------

